# Wheels don't match registered details



## NewburyBill (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I would appreciate experienced ex-pats views on what I should do about a problem I've created for myself. I moved to Spain last September in a UK reg van with alloy wheels, then bought a Spanish reg passenger version of the van, swapped the wheels over then sold the UK van. I didn't know at the time that there are tighter restrictions on wheels and tyres in Spain than in the UK. So now I have a Ford Tourneo Connect with alloy wheels, but when I had it serviced the mechanic pointed out I would have a problem getting it through the ITV as it mentions what wheels and tyres the vehicle should have on the ITV document...it mentions steel wheels and normal tyres, but I now have alloys and low profile tyres. So it seems to me there are two options...get replacement steel wheels and tyres, or get the vehicle re-registered as having the alloys and low-profiles. I don't even know if the second option is feasible, and the other option is costly (perhaps 500 euros) unless I can find a match from a scrapyard, and these are the less common 5 stud wheels.
So...if you have gone down this route or know something about it..any advice would be welcome.
Thanks,
Bill.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You can go to the itv station & tell them you want to have the wheels & tyres homologated & put on the ficha tecnica. The problem is they will probably want a homologation certificate from the wheel manufacturer , in spanish, & possibly a 'certificado de montaje ' from who fitted them!
Are the wheels from the original that you have on this tourneo original Ford ones ? If so it should be less of a problem. If you go along to the ITV centre & ask to speak to the engineer & explain the problem & ask what do you need to do to get it legalised , normally they are quite helpful & I've never found one yet who doesn't want to practise his english.
Yes, it is the complete opposite to the UK here, everything you want to do will probably need to be put on the ficha tecnica. Tow-bars, bull -bars, side -bars if they come out past the wing mirrors, wheel & tyre alterations, fog-lights, driving lights , plus not only do they have to have a certificate of conformity ( supplied by the manufacturer ) but the have to have a cert. of mounting as well ! You can't fit them yourself. Window tinting doesn't have to go on the ficha but it has to be installed by a certified installer who will supply you with the paperwork that must be kept in the car with the other documents.
I hope this is of some help to you.

P.S. You can add to the ficha tecnica at any time not just when it's due an Itv. You pay once for the homologation ( same fee as for an itv ) so if you are adding more than 1 item it's best to get them all done at the same time .


----------



## NewburyBill (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Gus,
The wheels aren't original Ford ones, they are some generic alloy wheels from the UK and I did fit them myself.....so I suppose I have to other option than to replace them with the wheels and tyres specified on the ficha technica. Which is rather annoying because the steel wheels and tyres were all in excellent nick when I bought the Spanish vehicle but I had got used to the better handling that the UK alloys gave me, so decided to swap them over. Still, you live and learn!
Thanks very much for the advice.
Bill. 



gus-lopez said:


> You can go to the itv station & tell them you want to have the wheels & tyres homologated & put on the ficha tecnica. The problem is they will probably want a homologation certificate from the wheel manufacturer , in spanish, & possibly a 'certificado de montaje ' from who fitted them!
> Are the wheels from the original that you have on this tourneo original Ford ones ? If so it should be less of a problem. If you go along to the ITV centre & ask to speak to the engineer & explain the problem & ask what do you need to do to get it legalised , normally they are quite helpful & I've never found one yet who doesn't want to practise his english.
> Yes, it is the complete opposite to the UK here, everything you want to do will probably need to be put on the ficha tecnica. Tow-bars, bull -bars, side -bars if they come out past the wing mirrors, wheel & tyre alterations, fog-lights, driving lights , plus not only do they have to have a certificate of conformity ( supplied by the manufacturer ) but the have to have a cert. of mounting as well ! You can't fit them yourself. Window tinting doesn't have to go on the ficha but it has to be installed by a certified installer who will supply you with the paperwork that must be kept in the car with the other documents.
> I hope this is of some help to you.
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

NewburyBill said:


> Hi Gus,
> The wheels aren't original Ford ones, they are some generic alloy wheels from the UK and I did fit them myself.....so I suppose I have to other option than to replace them with the wheels and tyres specified on the ficha technica. Which is rather annoying because the steel wheels and tyres were all in excellent nick when I bought the Spanish vehicle but I had got used to the better handling that the UK alloys gave me, so decided to swap them over. Still, you live and learn!
> Thanks very much for the advice.
> Bill.


Might still be worth going & asking . They might do it without wanting anything.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

This sounds like I'm going to have a problem with the car I'm taking over to Spain, it'll have the original wheels etc but it's got a tow bar that im pretty sure isn't standard and was on before I bought the car with no certs than I know of. Is this likely to cause a problem when it comes round to getting an ITV ?

Cheers


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> This sounds like I'm going to have a problem with the car I'm taking over to Spain, it'll have the original wheels etc but it's got a tow bar that im pretty sure isn't standard and was on before I bought the car with no certs than I know of. Is this likely to cause a problem when it comes round to getting an ITV ?
> 
> Cheers


As long as it has a manufacturers plat attached with Ec homologation no; & serial no; it will be ok. If it doesn't then it will have to come off. Or get one fitted that has a plate. In the Uk yjey've come with the man'f. plates for at least the last 10 years but there's no req. for a certificate. If it's one that someones made & fittedthemselves then it will have no chance.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

cheers for the info, will check it out when I pick it up, out in the north sea just now, the joys of work :-s


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

This is a problem that extends to other modofcations that may have been made to a vehicle post-manufacturing, such as fitting a Tow Bar, Bull-bar, running boards, Bike rack, roof rack etc.... fortunately most of these are removable and should be done so before sending your vehicle in for it's ITV.


----------

